# 2007 Allez Pro...



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

A 2007 Allez Pro in red just popped up on eBay and it's local... so close to pulling the trigger, love the frame.

I had the same bike in yellow which now lives with my sister-in-law, and I have the same year Allez Expert in brushed aluminum which serves as my wife's bike / my alternate and rain bike.

It looks good in red, though... 

This is the Allez frame where the seat stays were carbon with those Zertz things.


----------



## JeffWarner (Sep 24, 2005)

That’s a sweet bike. Columbus Aluminum frame set if I recall.

I had one in red as well and it died an early death due to a crack in the drive side carbon stay. Specialized replaced it with a Tarmac under warranty but the Tarmac never felt as good to me as the Alez. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Went in on it with a friend. Components had been swapped out with some even older 9-speed stuff but intent was always to rebuild with 11-speed anyway. Top tube has an unfortunate small dent but everything's still solid.

Rebuilding with Red 22 components (I'm usually a Shimano guy but friend is providing the groupset). Got Roval SLX 24 wheelset... excited to piece it together. King titanium bottle cages.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Finally got it done...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very clean. Nicely done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment. I have a sentimental attachment to this style of frame because it was my first road bike. For a mid-2000s frame I think it still looks modern (long seat stays not withstanding) and good stylistically.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

jetdog9 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I have a sentimental attachment to this style of frame because it was my first road bike. For a mid-2000s frame I think it still looks modern (long seat stays not withstanding) and good stylistically.


Just out of curiosity, was the small dent on the underside of the top tube? I ask because I bought an Allez a few years back new from the LBS and discovered it had a small dent on the underside of the top tube. Mine was orange, though.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

No, the dent is on the top/side and definitely due to previous owner user error... doesn't show up much in the picture but it's there. The top tube overall does have an aero shape to it, it's not round.


----------

